# Are you also disgusted by how the world is?



## kehcorpz (Aug 3, 2016)

A few days ago I watched a movie with Kevin Bacon, death sentence.

Basically his son gets killed by a gang member in order to enter a gang he had to kill someone.

Then Bacon takes revenge and kills this guy. And then the other pos gang members try to kill him.

Then they find out where he lives and shoot his other son and wife. (The son survives at the end)

Bacon then gets a shotgun, goes to their headquarter and kills the rest of the gang. He also gets wounded and I think he dies at the end. Only his son survives.

This movie reminded me of how sick this world is. Peaceful people get killed by criminals which cannot even

be considered human. They are just wild animals.

Basically the world is in the hands of criminals. I mean who could even mess with a gang? A normal person

can't. The police? I doubt that they'd protect a person 24/7 until the rest of his life so that he doesn't get

killed in revenge.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> A few days ago I watched a movie with Kevin Bacon, death sentence.
> 
> Basically his son gets killed by a gang member in order to enter a gang he had to kill someone.
> 
> ...


Us suburbanites call those, bad neighborhoods, and tack it all up to the Breakdown Of The Family.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 3, 2016)

A friend of mine saw a whale off whitehaven beach the other day.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 3, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> This movie reminded me of how sick this world is.


watch and read more world news for a more accurate perspective.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 3, 2016)

Ohmygawd.


----------



## Steve (Aug 3, 2016)

I saw a movie where a kid's dad is a mass murderer and cult leader whose thugs kill the kid's aunt and uncle, tortures his twin sister,( the cult leader's daughter) and is responsible for mass genocide.   That was Star Wars.   Great movie.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 3, 2016)

I saw a movie.
I was entertained. 
I also recognized it was a movie and not real life.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 3, 2016)

No need to watch that then. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 23rdwave (Aug 4, 2016)

Just watch Kevin Bacon in Footloose instead. He will dance his way into your heart.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 4, 2016)

This post shows your maturity


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> A few days ago I watched a movie with Kevin Bacon, death sentence.
> 
> Basically his son gets killed by a gang member in order to enter a gang he had to kill someone.
> 
> ...



And you know what's just as bad? The number of people who don't know reality and movies aren't the same thing.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2016)

Why wasn't there a spoiler alert on this, you have now ruined *the film* for all those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 4, 2016)

Am i disgusted by the world?

Let me think about it...

No.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just apropos nothing at all, for all you of you who are interested in horse racing, my son in law is enroute  to the Arlington Million with a very nice horse called Tryster from trainer Charlie Appleby's yard with Godolphin. Just thought I'd inject a piece of real life rather nice stuff in here.


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 4, 2016)

Are you guys living in your dream world?

Are you saying that what happened in this movie does not happen in reality?!?!

I just cannot believe it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Are you guys living in your dream world?



I think most will agree that someone certainly seems to have a somewhat loose connection to the real world...


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 4, 2016)

Ah, so gangs do not control entire cities and the police is powerless. That's not true and I know it.
Berlin for example is controlled by family clans and the police can only "restrain" them. I heard this first
had in news reports where they had state attorneys speak about what they can actually "do" against those
clans.

But yeah, you obviously know it all better.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Ah, so gangs do not control entire cities and the police is powerless. That's not true and I know it.
> Berlin for example is controlled by family clans and the police can only "restrain" them. I heard this first
> had in news reports where they had state attorneys speak about what they can actually "do" against those
> clans.
> ...



Oh dear, oh dear. oh dear.

In the UK Kevin Bacon does adverts for a mobile phone company, they employ him to do this because he is an actor.

You don't know that about Berlin, you watched a media report and chose to believe it. Not the same thing as it being true.


On the other hand Tryster landed and is settling in nicely, he's a good bet.
Godolphin (@godolphin) | Twitter


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Are you guys living in your dream world?
> 
> Are you saying that what happened in this movie does not happen in reality?!?!
> 
> I just cannot believe it.


Yeah, it is called dream time, where we live the dreams of our own construct. my construct does not allow for a lot of ninjas and car chases, but yeah, it happen.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 4, 2016)

Well if Kevin bacon had called the police after his son was killed it would've been a pretty crap movie wouldn't it? Movie sounds like a generic action flick. What's really sad is that it took a rubbish b movie to make you realise bad stuff happens in the world that shows a lot about you


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But yeah, you obviously know it all better.



Yeah we do because we have brains and actually go outside once in a while


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 5, 2016)

I admit I do wish for more peaceful times, like when cavemen were clubbing each other to death, or Mongol hoards were conquering by force almost a quarter of the earths entire land mass, or when the Crusades swept Europe in a Holy War designed to rid the world of Islam and convert everyone to Christianity, or when the Third Reich were committing Genocide and the U.S.A. were dropping atomic bombs onto civilian targets, or when we had Irish terrorist bombing the UK, because we all know human history is a littered with vast periods of peaceful co-existence.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 7, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> I admit I do wish for more peaceful times, like when cavemen were clubbing each other to death, or Mongol hoards were conquering by force almost a quarter of the earths entire land mass, or when the Crusades swept Europe in a Holy War designed to rid the world of Islam and convert everyone to Christianity, or when the Third Reich were committing Genocide and the U.S.A. were dropping atomic bombs onto civilian targets, or when we had Irish terrorist bombing the UK, because we all know human history is a littered with vast periods of peaceful co-existence.


Yeah, 90% of the time even war looks like a peaceful meadow, until it doesn't.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah, I'm always amazed by the great number of people that moan about "the good old days." I always ask "you mean those days when people that weren't white had to use a different bathroom and eat at a different restaurant? Maybe you mean those days when women weren't allowed to vote and had to stay at home and do what they were told? Maybe you're talking about the good old days where our government slaughtered entire nations of people because they wanted their land? Maybe it was back when slavery was legal and you could own another human being?"  Most people walk away before I get to that far though, because they would rather not deal with the reality that people in the developed world have it better today than they ever have. Much more difficult to complain about that.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 9, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Yeah, I'm always amazed by the great number of people that moan about "the good old days." I always ask "you mean those days when people that weren't white had to use a different bathroom and eat at a different restaurant? Maybe you mean those days when women weren't allowed to vote and had to stay at home and do what they were told? Maybe you're talking about the good old days where our government slaughtered entire nations of people because they wanted their land? Maybe it was back when slavery was legal and you could own another human being?"  Most people walk away before I get to that far though, because they would rather not deal with the reality that people in the developed world have it better today than they ever have. Much more difficult to complain about that.



Hoping for the 1950,s that never was. 

Actually i am in a place called proserpine at the moment which is pretty close to the 1950,s


----------



## Tames D (Aug 9, 2016)

I saw Stepford Wives. I liked it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Yeah, I'm always amazed by the great number of people that moan about "the good old days." I always ask "you mean those days when people that weren't white had to use a different bathroom and eat at a different restaurant? Maybe you mean those days when women weren't allowed to vote and had to stay at home and do what they were told? Maybe you're talking about the good old days where our government slaughtered entire nations of people because they wanted their land? Maybe it was back when slavery was legal and you could own another human being?"  Most people walk away before I get to that far though, because they would rather not deal with the reality that people in the developed world have it better today than they ever have. Much more difficult to complain about that.


Allow me to defend. Separate but equal, if I may. When they let African Americans, in the Big Leagues, in destroyed Black Baseball; so, in a very big way, it got worse for the average black man; however, if you were a natural athlete, you had a future. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 11, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Allow me to defend. Separate but equal, if I may. When they let African Americans, in the Big Leagues, in destroyed Black Baseball; so, in a very big way, it got worse for the average black man; however, if you were a natural athlete, you had a future. Just throwing that out there.


 
I'm a bit confused by your statement. Are you trying to say that because of the loss of Negro League Baseball, that the average black man is worse off now than he was in the past unless he's a natural athlete?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 11, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> I'm a bit confused by your statement. Are you trying to say that because of the loss of Negro League Baseball, that the average black man is worse off now than he was in the past unless he's a natural athlete?


As far as baseball, goes, yeah; however, history shows that eventually, blacks began to dominate the big leagues in any sport; so, it isn't so bad after all, but it hit hard, when it first happened.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 11, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> As far as baseball, goes, yeah; however, history shows that eventually, blacks began to dominate the big leagues in any sport; so, it isn't so bad after all, but it hit hard, when it first happened.



  Ummm ... that's a very strange sort of thing to say, and I'm not really sure where you're going with it. It would be like me saying "many former slaves had extreme problems getting enough food for their starving families after emancipation since they weren't being fed by slave owners any more." While it's true, there wouldn't really be much point in saying it.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 11, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Hoping for the 1950,s that never was.
> 
> Actually i am in a place called proserpine at the moment which is pretty close to the 1950,s



  I had to look it up!
  Now I feel better educated.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2016)

*Even with all the problems in the world we as a species have never had it so good.*

Here is one sight with charts backing up that statement:

The world is getting better all the time, in 11 maps and charts

Crime while rising a bit right now it has also been at a historical low here in the US:

Violent Crime
The FBI chart above is only from 2010 if you go back farther into the 1980's you will see it way higher.

We are really, really lucky to be living in this time and experiencing things like indoor plumbing, TV, internet, better race relations, etc.
We are really, really lucky and no the "good old days" were not always so good!


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm pretty disgusted with the world too.  The internet has allowed anyone and everyone to be an expert about anything and everything.  All that without the expert having a second's worth of experience in anything he/she's criticizing.

For example, people search YouTube for videos of how various martial arts suck.  Then they say how unrealistic the video is and how it should be done.  All without ever training a single second in any martial art.

Disgusting.  Disgusted by this world I live in.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 12, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Are you guys living in your dream world?Are you saying that what happened in this movie does not happen in reality?!?! I just cannot believe it.



You see the world through your cynical eyes
You're a troubled young man I can tell
You've got it all in the palm of your hand
But your hand's wet with sweat and your head needs a rest

And you're fooling yourself if you don't believe it
You're kidding yourself if you don't believe it
Why must you be such an angry young man
When your future looks quite bright to me
How can there be such a sinister plan
That could hide such a lamb, such a caring young man

You're fooling yourself if you don't believe it
You're kidding yourself if you don't believe it
Get up, get back on your feet
You're the one they can't beat and you know it
Come on, let's see what you've got
Just take your best shot and don't blow it


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, that certainly dates us! I saw them play that in concert when they were touring to support that album!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 15, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Wow, that certainly dates us! I saw them play that in concert when they were touring to support that album!


Bet it was a good concert. Great band, song and message. Never saw them live.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 15, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Bet it was a good concert. Great band, song and message. Never saw them live.


  It was a great concert!  Ummmmm ... what I remember of it. It WAS the '70's after all!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 15, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> It was a great concert!  Ummmmm ... what I remember of it. It WAS the '70's after all!


I can relate. Yes I can.


----------

